
Can you think of variations on the likebetter.com idea?  For example, can you use it to detect cheating in online chess? - amichail

======
amichail
Maybe we could address cheating in online chess by showing various images
throughout a game.

The intuition here is that these images will have some impact on your thinking
patterns.

So the idea is to see whether you are reacting as a typical human being would
when viewing these images while playing chess.

For example, some images may have a negative effect in tactical positions.

One can have players play a against a computer every once in a while without
telling them to see if they are cheating.

